# To the Moderators...



## Off-kilter (Aug 21, 2006)

Can I or can you change the heading on my post in the upcoming events folder? I'm trying to get the message out that I'm offering a 10% discount on tickets to a Whisky Gala called Spirit of Toronto for all my friends here on S.O.T.W. and that seemed like the place to put it although it doesn't seem to get a great deal of traffic. However , my problem is that the header only reads Spirit of Toronto..... and stops there, which isn't too descriptive or eye catching if you don't know what it's about ( which apparently most don't ).
So...could you change that post onto the S.O.T.W. Forum Lounge and change the header so that the Whisky Gala part shows? Would really appreciate it ( and so would your readers )


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Done. Hopefully this is what you had in mind, no?


----------

